
Show HN: Connect Sheep to the Internet - dziungles
https://github.com/dziungles/Connect-Sheep
======
oblib
I love it. I couldn't help but make fun of it by sharing it and saying it's
certain to be success!

And I honestly hope it meets its goal.

